# Comment crée t'on un e-mailing ?



## loic79 (12 Avril 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà, j'aimerais savoir comment créer un e-mailing (un mail sous format HTML) et quels logiciels utiliser (j'ai lu sur une recherche sur google qu'il faudrait utiliser Word, mais étant donné que je le connais mal, j'aimerais savoir s'il est possible de le faire sur Dreamweaver, comme pour créer une page d'un site web) ? Car c'est la 1ère fois que j'en fais un

Merci d'avance


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Avril 2006)

loic79 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai lu sur une recherche sur google qu'il faudrait utiliser Word


Qui a dit ça ?  Pour créer du HTML avec Word faut être timbré.
Si tu utilise Dreamweaver, le plus simple est de créer une page HTML avec. Ensuite tu as deux possibilités :

Tu lis l'annonce en haut de ce forum, partie "réaliser des mails en html" pour trouver un logiciel permettant d'envoyer du courrier en HTML. Il te faudra afficher le code source de la page dans Dreamweaver, le copier et le coller dans le mail. Pour que ça marche bien il faut que toutes les ressources utilisées (feuilles de style, images&#8230 soient disponibles sur Internet ou que tu trouves un moyen de les placer en pièces jointes et de les utiliser
Si tu es sous Tiger, tu ouvres ta page dans Safari et tu choisis "Envoyer le contenu de cette page par courrier électronique" (Cmd-I).


----------



## loic79 (12 Avril 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Qui a dit ça ?  Pour créer du HTML avec Word faut être timbré.
> Si tu utilise Dreamweaver, le plus simple est de créer une page HTML avec. Ensuite tu as deux possibilités :
> 
> Tu lis l'annonce en haut de ce forum, partie "réaliser des mails en html" pour trouver un logiciel permettant d'envoyer du courrier en HTML. Il te faudra afficher le code source de la page dans Dreamweaver, le copier et le coller dans le mail. Pour que ça marche bien il faut que toutes les ressources utilisées (feuilles de style, images&#8230 soient disponibles sur Internet ou que tu trouves un moyen de les placer en pièces jointes et de les utiliser
> Si tu es sous Tiger, tu ouvres ta page dans Safari et tu choisis "Envoyer le contenu de cette page par courrier électronique" (Cmd-I).



Merci.

Mais, je ne veux pas l'envoyer, moi, je ne m'occupe que de la créer, après, elle sera envoyée par une société spécialisée là dedans. Donc, en faite, si j'ai bien compris, je crée mon e-mailing sur dreamweaver comme si je créais une page web, mais en faite, pour éviter de trop me prendre la tête à créer une page html de A à Z, je voudrais la créer sur illustrator et diviser ma page illustrator en plusieurs partie pour alléger la page html et transformer les 3 ou 4 parties de ma page illustrator en jpeg basse définition que j'importerais dans dreamweaver. Est ce que c'est possible de procéder comme ça ?


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Avril 2006)

Tu crée simplement ta page avec Dreamweaver, les liens seront conservés.


----------



## loic79 (12 Avril 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Tu crée simplement ta page avec Dreamweaver, les liens seront conservés.



Merci. (désolé d'avoir changé mon texte précédent au dernier moment)

Donc, en faite, si j'ai bien compris, je crée mon e-mailing sur dreamweaver comme si je créais une page web, mais en faite, pour éviter de trop me prendre la tête à créer une page html de A à Z, je voudrais la créer sur illustrator et diviser ma page illustrator en plusieurs partie pour alléger la page html et transformer les 3 ou 4 parties de ma page illustrator en jpeg basse définition que j'importerais dans dreamweaver. Est ce que c'est possible de procéder comme ça ?


----------



## loic79 (19 Avril 2006)

Rebonjour à tous,

pour continuer sur ce sujet, voilà, j'aimerais savoir un truc, dans mon e-mailing (je ne pense pas que ça soit la peine que je reprécise que c'est la 1ère fois que j'en fais un), je veux créer un lien vers un site internet. Donc, j'aimerais savoir s'il faut que je fasse pour qu'il me l'ouvre correctement. Est ce qu'il faut simplement que je tape comme code :

<a href="http://www.nomdusite.com">

ou je dois faire comme pour créer une page d'un site ? C'est à dire, que pour ne pas qu'il m'ouvre la page que je lui demande dans la même fenêtre, il faut mettre :

<a href="http://www.nomdusite.com" target="_blank">

Merci d'avance


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Avril 2006)

Non pas besoin de mettre target="_blank" (d'ailleurs ce serait bien qu'il n'y en ai pas non plus dans les sites web ) de toute façon il ouvrira le lien dans le navigateur.


----------



## loic79 (20 Avril 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> (d'ailleurs ce serait bien qu'il n'y en ai pas non plus dans les sites web )



Ah bon ? Pourquoi ?



PS : Merci pour ton aide


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Avril 2006)

loic79 a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ? Pourquoi ?


Parce que c'est énervant. Faire ouvrir les liens dans de nouvelles fenêtres c'est comme imposer une largeur fixe à la page ou redimensionner la fenêtre quand on arrive : le webmaster essaye d'imposer une façon de surfer au visiteur (ce qui est peine perdue vu le nombre de configurations différentes).
Quand j'ai envie de cliquer sur un lien, je veux qu'il s'ouvre dans la fenêtre active. Si après je veux revenir au premier site je suis encore assez malin pour utiliser le bouton précédent, pas besoin qu'on ouvre une nouvelle fenêtre pour moi.


----------



## loic79 (20 Avril 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Parce que c'est énervant. Faire ouvrir les liens dans de nouvelles fenêtres c'est comme imposer une largeur fixe à la page ou redimensionner la fenêtre quand on arrive : le webmaster essaye d'imposer une façon de surfer au visiteur (ce qui est peine perdue vu le nombre de configurations différentes).
> Quand j'ai envie de cliquer sur un lien, je veux qu'il s'ouvre dans la fenêtre active. Si après je veux revenir au premier site je suis encore assez malin pour utiliser le bouton précédent, pas besoin qu'on ouvre une nouvelle fenêtre pour moi.



Oui, ce n'est pas faux. Et puis, si, vraiment, on veut ouvrir le lien dans une autre fenêtre, on peut très bien faire un clic droit (pour les possesseurs de PC) ou ctrl+clic de la souris (sur Mac) et choisir "ouvrir le lien dans une nouvelle fenêtre" pour qu'il nous l'ouvre dans une nouvelle fenêtre sans pour autant avoir mis de target="_blank" dans le code


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Avril 2006)

loic79 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ce n'est pas faux. Et puis, si, vraiment, on veut ouvrir le lien dans une autre fenêtre, on peut très bien faire un clic droit (pour les possesseurs de PC) ou ctrl+clic de la souris (sur Mac) et choisir "ouvrir le lien dans une nouvelle fenêtre" pour qu'il nous l'ouvre dans une nouvelle fenêtre sans pour autant avoir mis de target="_blank" dans le code


Oui, ou plus rapidement sur un Mac Cmd-Clic ou clic sur la molette (marche aussi avec les navigateurs sous windows) qui ouvrira le lien dans une nouvelle fenêtre ou un nouvel onglet selon les choix de l'utilisateurs.


----------



## loic79 (20 Avril 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ou plus rapidement sur un Mac Cmd-Clic ou clic sur la molette (marche aussi avec les navigateurs sous windows) qui ouvrira le lien dans une nouvelle fenêtre ou un nouvel onglet selon les choix de l'utilisateurs.



Ah ! Je ne connaissais pas ce raccourci, merci.

Pour ceux qui débute sur Mac, la touche "Cmd" (abréviation de "commande"), c'est aussi la touche que l'on appelle "pomme" (la touche avec le logo d'Apple)


----------

